# Frame-Fehler bei HTML-Check wer kennst sich damit aus ? Hilfe



## totalerAnfaenger (17. Juni 2004)

hi, ich bin gerade beim umgestalten meiner hompage. Beim HTML-Check habe
ich folgende Fehler erhalten. Wer kennt sich damit gut aus und kann mir evtl.
bei der Gestaltung meiner Page weiterhelfen. Vielen Dank.


7: <frameset framespacing="0" border="0" cols="187,*" frameborder="0"> 
-- unknown attribute "FRAMESPACING" for element <FRAMESET>.
-- unknown attribute "BORDER" for element <FRAMESET>.
-- unknown attribute "FRAMEBORDER" for element <FRAMESET>.
8: <frame name="Inhalt" target="Hauptframe" src="navi.htm" scrolling="auto" marginwidth="5" marginheight="10"> 
-- unknown attribute "TARGET" for element <FRAME>.
9: <frameset rows="24,12%,*,18"> 
-- <FRAMESET> must immediately follow </HEAD
-- /FRAME
-- FRAMESET
-- /FRAMESET
-- /NOFRAMES
-- HTML>
10: <frame name="top_1" src="top.htm" scrolling="no" noresize target="top_2"> 
-- unknown attribute "TARGET" for element <FRAME>.
11: <frame name="top_2" src="top_unten.htm" scrolling="no" noresize target="Main"> 
-- unknown attribute "TARGET" for element <FRAME>.
12: <frame name="Main" scrolling="auto" src="main.htm">


----------



## Fabian H (17. Juni 2004)

Also ich denke, die Fehlermeldungen kannst du dir selbst übersetzen ("Kann kein
Englisch" gilt nicht -> )

Ansonsten ist noch recht interessant zu wissen, welchen Doctype du verwendest.


----------

